# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  YohimbeYikes!

## Fat Guy

I took some yohimbe today with my ephedrine and caffeine stack before cardioOMG I felt and still feel like sh!t even after taking it 8 hours ago. It gave me cold sweats, nausea, and an overall general sh!tty feeling. In only took 25mg @ like 2% of yohimbe bark extract tablet that I bought at GNC. 
This happen to NE else?
I do not think I will be taking it again  :Frown:

----------


## Fat Guy

anyone? I did a search and could not find much on this. Maybe it is just me?  :Don't know:

----------


## MCMARK

i tried yohimbe a few times but it did nodda for me  :0piss:  sounds more like the results i get from the other chit ur takin..did u take it on an empty stomsch ??

----------


## Crazylegs

I made some yohimbe caps that are 20mg yohimbe hcl. They kill me i cant take them

----------


## SHAOKAHN

I've found that too much of ANY stimulant can do this, but I did have a similar effect from too much ephedra, dropped the dose had some oats with it never happed again. plus a decent post-cardio meal

----------


## RA

> I took some yohimbe today with my ephedrine and caffeine stack before cardioOMG I felt and still feel like sh!t even after taking it 8 hours ago. It gave me cold sweats, nausea, and an overall general sh!tty feeling. In only took 25mg @ like 2% of yohimbe bark extract tablet that I bought at GNC. 
> This happen to NE else?
> I do not think I will be taking it again


 


Yeah, when I take it, I can feel it all day. But, the more you take it the more you get used to it. I dont ever take it several days in a row.

----------


## nsa

Yohimbe is sh!t, you need yohimbine for fat loss. It's purifed down to the active ingredient for lipolysis.

----------


## Crazylegs

> Yohimbe is sh!t, you need yohimbine for fat loss. It's purifed down to the active ingredient for lipolysis.


Nsa what is an effective dosing for yohimbe. The ones I capped apparently are to "hot" cause it makes me feel like shit  :1laugh:

----------


## nsa

2.5 mg - 5 mg each dose

----------


## Animosity

> 2.5 mg - 5 mg each dose


I'm currently doing the EC stack and Plan on a EY stack once I've been off the EC stack for a bit. Any experiences for comparison with the EC, EY, and ECY stack. I've heard that many people have complications and what not, or bad reactions to the ECY stack.

----------


## xtinaunasty

i made the mistake of taking 2.5mg yohimbine hcl at 7pm. i felt like scheiße!! i didnt get to sleep that night/morning till 4:30am...never again.

----------


## thale

I am somewhat familiar with Yohimbe from a psychopharmacological point of view. Some people use it as a mental stimulant and/or to increase libido and to reduce sexual side effects caused by certain medications. However, its usually found in small, insufficient doses, mixed with other ingredients that are meant to increase the size of your penis.. for example.

As for using it at a therapeutic (if you can call it that ) dosage, my own personal opinion would be to stay well away, it can give you pretty nasty side effects, insomnia, jitters and what else you mentioned above. I'm sure there are much safer, and nicer "natural" products to use from an androgenic perspective (Tongkat Ali for example.) And you would be better off taking methylphenidate or even dexamphetamine as a mental stimulant. (but obviously not street methamphetamine)

----------


## Milky87

^methamphetamine (even the stuff found on 'the street') can be used if properly cleaned and doses. Actually, the medication deoxyn contains 5mg of methaphetamine and is sometimes (quite rarely) perscribed for ADD/ADHD and obesity.

I am interested in seeing how good 2-aminoindane is at promoting concentration

----------


## stayinstacked

I like yohimbe myself, much better addition to the ACE stack than aspirin. Asprin gives me a nausiated feeling I just cant deal with.

----------


## big daddy k de

i took it and drank i big ass cup of coffie .. im not kidding you i fealt like i was out of my body ... alost a bad high

----------


## thale

> ^methamphetamine (even the stuff found on 'the street') can be used if properly cleaned and doses. Actually, the medication deoxyn contains 5mg of methaphetamine and is sometimes (quite rarely) perscribed for ADD/ADHD and obesity.
> 
> I am interested in seeing how good 2-aminoindane is at promoting concentration


Sure, I was referring to crystal meths. Desoxyn is sometimes used as a last resort drug for resistant ADHD and major depression. It's the most addictive, and potentially most damaging of the medicinal amphetamine group. In contrast to Adderall and Dexedrine, methamphetamine triggers the release of serotonin (to a large degree, a bit like MDMA), as well as norepinephrine and dopamine. So most "normal" individuals will get more of a high from taking it, as well as the intended gains in attention and alertness.

IMHO Concerta (advanced methylphenidate extended-release) is the best (mental) stimulant to try first, it can be taken once daily, and is generally less harsh than amphetamines. If it doesn't work, hopefully Dexedrine spansules will.

Some info on 2-Aminoindan can be found here

----------


## Milky87

I have read the 2AI stuff at erowid.

In indanes are quite interesting, from fusing hte proyl side chain back onto the benzene ring, you have a drug that is no longre neurotoxic

----------


## cmax

Yohimbe might make you feel sick the first couple of times you take it, but once you get used to it then you will be fine.

Be sure that you are drinking plenty of water.

----------


## DevilsDeity

i got Yocoral yohimbine - 5mg tabs
not only does it make me feel sick it sends my blood pressure 
thru the roof. im only ok if i slipt the pill(2.5mg) and only take it one time per day .

----------


## SVTMuscle*

nice i gotta try that!!

----------


## thale

> nice i gotta try that!!


Would advice you do so with caution, gave me insomnia and shakes. Watch blood pressure too.  :Smilie:

----------


## Benches505

> Yohimbe might make you feel sick the first couple of times you take it, but once you get used to it then you will be fine.
> 
> Be sure that you are drinking plenty of water.


 I agree with this and I've been using yohimbe religiously since the 1980's. It gives me a nice strength boost!

----------


## hunter7

For starters you should never take yohimbe extract as it wont do anything but give you sides. Yohimbine is the active ingredient that does something not the extract. A dose of 5-10 mg of yohimbine hcl in the early afternoon is probably what you should take and that will not cause much side effects. It produces some great wood! I never take it ED. If you want to do higher doses as a fat burner stick to the transdermal application.

On a similar note there are many mixed reviews of tongkat ali. Trust me it works but you have to make sure you are buying either the 1:50 1:200 concentrations and are taking that in correct doses. tongkat is the best T booster and is cheap, just get the right stuff! hope this helps. i forget to mention with tongkat you want to buy the extract only

http://www.yohimbe.org/

----------

